# Medical exemption number



## sofaraway (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering if you can help me out. I need to find out the number of the medical exemption people, can't seem to find it. I need to get a replacement card as my purse got stolen last night


----------



## rachelha (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had your purse stolen.  Hope there was not too much in it.  I just contact my local nhs board about my exemption card.


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking at *http://www.SayNoTo0870.com* it says the PPA can be contacted on *0191 203 5555*.


----------



## am64 (Dec 19, 2009)

just looked at card an it only has address on it
NHS
PO box 854
newcastle upon Tyne
NE99 2DE


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah nikki mine says ditto what am said, so sorry to hear you had your purse stolen where u out on bus or what ??


----------



## PhilT (Dec 19, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Hey guys just wondering if you can help me out. I need to find out the number of the medical exemption people, can't seem to find it. I need to get a replacement card as my purse got stolen last night



Sorry to hear you had your purse stolen.

This is the Enquiry Line phone number for replacements:

0845 601 8076.


----------



## aymes (Dec 19, 2009)

I posted the same question on here a few months back and did add the answer on when I got it, maybe worth a search if no luck with the above numbers. 

Hope you get everything sorted, what a nightmare!


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, just a pain having to replace everything. I was at my works Christmas party. Will give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 20, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Thanks guys, just a pain having to replace everything. I was at my works Christmas party. Will give them a ring tomorrow.




Hey hon,

You ok though?

Sorry to hear about that, hope everything is ok. 

Lou.


----------

